# New Clockwork Recovery (5.0) soon to be released - join IRC tonight to help test



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

New clockwork recovery for D2/DX is coming soon...if you want to help test, join irc.feenode.net, #koush.


----------



## ldopa (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd love to get in on that.


----------

